# xblade homemade snow foils



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

Posting this for Camaro77. Custom built stainless steel snowfoil for 8' xblades. He has two more that were spoken for so he purchased the material and made them but they are now unspoken for and he is sitting on them. They are for sale. check it out.


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

also the plow markers are now put on the end of the foil like the standard fisher ones.


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING (Jan 7, 2009)

That looks sweet!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

pretty cool


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice Job. Always liked stainless.


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have 2 left that I would like to sell 300.00 for an 8 footer I am located in Bellingham the pics were hosted by a friend thanks Nick


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

Need 9'....


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice idea. market them.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice job . have you tested it yet ?


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

yes with my rubber flap I got blow over at 18 MPH and I have a road on my route that is smooth and I got up to about 34 with a small amount of blow over


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

carlriv2;968173 said:


> Need 9'....


calvin I will build them if you buy them everybody said they wanted these that I built and know I am stuck with them Get me a piece of stainless for one and I will fab it for you


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm not knocking your work because they look slick, but when they get bent it will look crappy. They look like they will bend up if you hit a pile and the snow is heavy.


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

they are 1/8 in think and that was the first one the others have a 5 inch long gusset and they are plenty stiff unless you hit something other that snow or ice


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice work.I also like the stainless.When you had time I would love to see them in action(a short vid)??Thanks


----------



## robjets (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks nice but kind of sticks out a little far. Gonna be tough if you need to get close to garage doors


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

No different than a fisher snow foil.......


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

That is some really good fab work.


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

robjets;968560 said:


> Looks nice but kind of sticks out a little far. Gonna be tough if you need to get close to garage doors


it sticks out 9 3/4 inches same as the yellow one


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

SnowMatt13;968620 said:


> No different than a fisher snow foil.......


on the same idea but fisher does not make one for the X BLADE just the rubber flap and it does not work well plowing town roads


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

SnowMatt13;968620 said:


> No different than a fisher snow foil.......


Its only Stainless.......


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

how bout some custom wings???


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

you can buy them from northern $250.00 for the 7.5 and 8.0 foot and $350.00 for the 8.5 and 9 foot i have one on my 9 foot xblade it works nice http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category_6970_224764+224766+799199


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

you have any pics of that one saw that but did not find any good pics of it I would love to see it thanks


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

robjets;968560 said:


> Looks nice but kind of sticks out a little far. Gonna be tough if you need to get close to garage doors


If your doing driveways you don't need a foil, I've done a mile long private road and do large parkinglots, foils are the way to go, otherwise you can't get over 12mph without a snow blasting.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Rock Boat;969061 said:


> you can buy them from northern $250.00 for the 7.5 and 8.0 foot and $350.00 for the 8.5 and 9 foot i have one on my 9 foot xblade it works nice http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category_6970_224764+224766+799199


not really cool to jack the thread, this guy made something better (gussets vs no gussets) because some guys said too than they stiffed him. he's not asking where to buy, he is trying to unload some good product himself....


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

Grn Mtn;969146 said:


> not really cool to jack the thread, this guy made something better (gussets vs no gussets) because some guys said too than they stiffed him. he's not asking where to buy, he is trying to unload some good product himself....


agreed. i watched him build the first one and im sure its 90% better quality than northern tools product. it is sticks out no further than my standard fisher foil.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

camaro no offense to you on my previous statement....

I just wanted to state that the portions sticking "out" distance wise from a Fisher snow foil


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

thats cool I measured the fisher and went off that measurement the roll is alot taller and more aggresive


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

Grn Mtn;969146 said:


> not really cool to jack the thread, this guy made something better (gussets vs no gussets) because some guys said too than they stiffed him. he's not asking where to buy, he is trying to unload some good product himself....


sorry if you think that but was not trying to jack the thread but wanted him to know before he tryed to market them that he has others out there and the gusset no gussets with gussets you are stiffening it up which meens breaking other things without will let it bend if you hit something just like for me last year i was plowing a developement and slide down a hill on ice at the bottom of the hill there was a line of cars parked long story short i hit two cars and pushed one into the third i had minimal damage just a bent snow foil and some damage to the cars but not to bad


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

any idea how thick that is thanks for the pic


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I plan on picking up the 8' on sunday or early in the week. Great job. I was hoping to start selling your foils to guys in my area.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

i would have to measure it but i'm geussing around 1/8 to 2/8 thick will take a better look when i go out just a thought with the gussets if you would hit something being stiff could cause you to bend the mold board it self with mine never had a problem with the snow bending it up even when i'm push piles back only bending it down when i hit cars yours does look alittle more aggresive in the bend i still get blow over with mine when plowing with the lite powderery snow was thinking of mounting some rubber to the end


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

just took another look at yours and looks like yours is thicker then this one like everyone has said great job looks real nice


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Think you can work up something for a v-plow? That would be a good seller!!


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

camaro 77;969581 said:


> any idea how thick that is thanks for the pic


just measured it and its only a 1/16 of an inch thick


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

He did a wicked good job.


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

the v would be the same but the center would be angle cut you would have to put a piece of rubber there I could do them with a bolt pattern or you drill your own but I can not ship these they would need to be picked up if they are 8 ft it would be the same work as a straight blade


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

very nice work looks real professional :salute:


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I think we need to rename the thread to "professional snow foil for an X-blade"


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

For an 8.5 v, it would only be 4' 3" for each side. But, you should have a plow there to use because the middle has a plate over the center hinge.


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

you need to build the plate to the top stainless dimension and then angle the edge of the foil show me a pic of the top edge of the plow that will help alot not that many V here


----------



## pscalise (Jan 22, 2012)

Guess I'm technologically challenged here : ) trying to email you directly camaro77, but no luck with the site. I have a 8' stainless x blade, and wanted to figure out how far away you are from me and/or how much to ship one of these foils. I'm in RI, 02804. Just used my x for the first time, and darn near killed myself from the white out on the windshield lol. That better attack angle on the x surely doesn't keep it from coming over the top at 10 mph. email [email protected]. thanks!


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

looks nice man how long did it take.


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

I still have 1 left all welded up and 1 that needs welded up both are 8 footers I am never on the site much anymore as my new job does not allow me to push snow anymore. The first foil I built is still on my truck and in perfect condition after 2 full seasons of plowing city roads so it has taking a beating. call or text me 781-844-0296 Thanks Jeff


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice job with them ill keep it in mind if i know of any one that needs one


----------



## pscalise (Jan 22, 2012)

thanks camaro77, your email address didn't come through on your last response, so please respond directly to [email protected] with your email address. 
thanks


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's the problem with a stiff metal snow foil.

What's happened on a previous old diamond blade and my 9' fisher I have now is the bolts and the mounts.

The vibration from the snow coming off the foil loosens the bolts all the time. Even with pressed lock nuts.

That or you shear or break a bolt off. I've been using grade 8 mind you.

The stiffer it all is to the plow, the more likely you'll crack something, either where it mounts to the blade, or the mounts on the foil.

I corrected part of this issue by cutting the foil down to about 6 inches from the blade. Made a huge difference in the amount of abuse it has taken.


......


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

email sent


----------

